# Accés disque dur Freebox Revolution



## Hanky Moody (15 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir à tous, 

J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'accéder aux doc (photo ou films) stockés sur le disque dur de la Freebox Revolution svp. J'essaie de le faire à partir de l'application iFiles mais sans succés. 

Je tiens à préciser que mon ipad n'est pas jailbreaké. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## drs (15 Juin 2011)

essaye avec Remote File Viewer TIOD.
Je l'ai trouvé en faisant une recherche sur le terme smb dans l'appstore.
Le soft est gratuit mais plantouille de temps en temps. A essayer...


----------



## Hanky Moody (16 Juin 2011)

Ok merci. Effectivement, je l'ai essayé & il a pas l'air mal. 

Cependant, s'il y a d'autres app connues, je suis preneur !


----------

